# How to straighten out older crinkled ribbons?



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

a couple summers ago I put a couple dozen award ribbons in a shoe box. Painted the room they were hung in. I took them out to finally re-hang and many have folds and crinkles in them and do not look good when hung. what is a good way to smooth out an old crinkled ribbon so it may be hung again?


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Dampen a small cotton towel, lay it over the ribbon and iron the towel. The steam from the dampened towel combined with pressure takes out the wrinkles. Using an iron directly on the ribbon will probably melt your ribbon. 

Laurie


----------



## kjsynergy (Dec 6, 2004)

I have ironed them, sandwhich between two pillow cases. It works perfectly......


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Oh - perfect.
Just great.
Know I spend a lot of my time trying to train one up, and learning to train one up to *get* a ribbon, and Mr. Bora looks for info on how the "fix" the crinkled up ones he's got in "storage"...you _know,.._ the ones' he's "forgotten" about in an old shoe box.

After reading this, the dog put his arm around me and gave some words of encouragement.


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

Ken, I expected you to somehow include your universal training tool - a rope - as part of the solution, but looks like the iron is good advice.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

kjsynergy said:


> I have ironed them, sandwhich between two pillow cases. It works perfectly......


Me too. Steam iron. Iron them on the back so you don't lift the text.

Evan


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Why would you decorate your room with orange JH ribbons?

/Paul


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got boxes of ribbons from upland hunt trials. I use the iron thing to straighten them out. The only ones I have hanging are special meaning ones, like Dog of The day honor.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Rather than trying to restore old ribbons, I try every couple of years to go out and get some new ones. I take any color.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I don't see this turning out well.....

http://images.menvsmonkey.com/files/2011/08/men-vs-monkey-078.jpg

/Paul


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I don't see this turning out well.....
> 
> http://images.menvsmonkey.com/files/2011/08/men-vs-monkey-078.jpg
> 
> /Paul


Where's the ribbon? :shock:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Why would you decorate your room with orange JH ribbons?
> 
> /Paul



Goosers woodworking has me wanting to build a couple framed, 
glass covered type boxes for some passed on dogs.
With all the types of ribbon gathered. Even those bland orange ones


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

huntinman said:


> Where's the ribbon? :shock:


Someone said put the ribbon between the cheeks or was that sheets?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Evan said:


> Me too. Steam iron. Iron them on the back so you don't lift the text.
> 
> Evan


I would never have known than, thank you!!!
off to buy an iron.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I also recommend going with a lower setting on the iron at first, you can always turn it up, but if you start too high and scorch or melt your ribbon it's too late!


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

I used the polyester setting, because that's basically what they are.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> I would never have known than, thank you!!!
> *off to buy an iron*.


You didn't have an iron? Who doesn't have an iron? Or am I showing my age? (Almost 55)


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

huntinman said:


> You didn't have an iron? Who doesn't have an iron? Or am I showing my age? (Almost 55)


We live in a throw away society, when Jr. complains his ed Hardey is wrinkled they go buy him a new one.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

metalone67 said:


> We live in a throw away society, when Jr. complains his ed Hardey is wrinkled they go buy him a new one.


HaHa! When my wife and I got married, I said something about needing my shirts ironed... She went out and bought an iron just for me! Now, I won't let her iron my shirts... I can do it better!


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

huntinman said:


> HaHa! When my wife and I got married, I said something about needing my shirts ironed... She went out and bought an iron just for me! Now, I won't let her iron my shirts... I can do it better!


I'm the exact opposite, I burn what I cook or iron and break what I wash. 25 years of marriage in the books and I don't do any of that house stuff. I do put my beautiful wife on a pedestal though.;-)


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Gary Southall said:


> I'm the exact opposite, I burn what I cook or iron and break what I wash. 25 years of marriage in the books and I don't do any of that house stuff. I do put my beautiful wife on a pedestal though.;-)


Same here... With everything except for ironing my shirts! She just said no!


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

huntinman said:


> Same here... With everything except for ironing my shirts! She just said no!


I sacrificed a couple of my shirts just so she new I wasn't playing around!


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Uncle Sam taught me to iron....


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ray Kirkpatrick said:


> Uncle Sam taught me to iron....


Yep..., that's where I learned... Make a mean bed too...


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

Just used mine to iron a couple of ribbons for a display. The rule around here is if it has been in the ironing basket for 3 years I don't need it so out it goes.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Married 34 years and never had an iron until yesterday. Husband bought one to apply veneer to a speaker cabinet he is making. He tried to get me to do it 10 years or so back, but only his stuff needed ironing. He learned pretty good.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Ray Kirkpatrick said:


> Uncle Sam taught me to iron....


 Hmmmmmm……….. Summich taught me to throw away anything and everything that needs ironed.
Different outcomes regards

Bubba


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

huntinman said:


> You didn't have an iron?



nope, off to the wal-mart now. wish me luck!!!
will look for one with a _low_ setting.
thank you all.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Ray Kirkpatrick said:


> Uncle Sam taught me to iron....



Getting married while still on Uncle Sam's payroll, wife said she didn't do ironing. Speaking before thinking, I told her I wouldn't trust her to iron my stuff as it needed to pass inspections.   
Still don't know why she got made about it.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Bora, how's it hanging? gitcher ribbon problem ironed out? lol..


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Hey Bora, how's it hanging? gitcher ribbon problem ironed out? lol..


That's two different questions... One more problematic for a middle age single guy;-)


----------

